# forum newbie with a question



## jamo1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Been looking for a 1911 that I could afford for awhile now. Found one today. A Springfield 1911 A1, some of the noticeable upgrades are a trigger, hammer, full length guide rod, beavertail safety, tritium sights and Pachmeyer grips. The gun feels tight and the trigger action is crisp. The only noticeable flaw is significant wear on the bluing on the slide. You guys think it's worth $350


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it shoots at all it's worth that.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

$350 for a Springfield 1911!? What else is wrong with it? J/K. For that, you can probably fix it to your liking and still come out ahead. My idea of an affordable 1911 is the Taurus PT1911.


----------



## jamo1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I put a deposit on it while waiting on my paperwork to come back. I know the shop owner pretty well and he said he'd guarantee it. Thinking about getting it parkerized or there is another fininsh out there that a friend told me about that is supposedly self lubricating?? Can't wait to put a few down the pipe!


----------



## flycaster (Oct 19, 2008)

"Self-lubricating"? Sounds good, but I always treat any autoloader- including my S.A. Loaded- with careful cleaning followed by judicious lubrication. High-speed metal to metal contact needs lube, and I won't trust anything that I don't apply myself. BTW- If I had that deal, it would be in my house today!

Chuck


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you made a good purchase


----------



## jamo1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree about the need for lubrication. The finish I was referring to is called Roguard, anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

RamRod,
I just posted this on another thread, but having just returned from the range with my new Tarus 1911 ( yes I bought it from good reviews and a $75 dollar rebate, I figured it was well worth $475). This "cheap"1911 has a very nice trigger and grouped very well!! I tried four different brands of ammo and had zero issues as far feed and/or jams. ( 400 rounds!)

Besides a GoldCup I own and shoot alot of SIGs. For an inexpensive 1911 it works very well!!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Getting it for $350??? Hell, git'er hard-chromed!!! Oh wait... That would be more than the gun!

Great buy, enjoy!

JW


----------

